# Monthly Prep Thread, March 2008



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

As no one has objected and several folks seem to think it's a good idea I'm going to move the Prep Thread to a monthly format the way I've been doing with the Gardening Journal. Today is the second of March so here it is!

It was a busy day even if I was not doing what I really wanted to. Among other things I filled, fumigated with dry ice, drew down with the vacuum cleaner, then sealed eleven buckets plus one bucket of sugar that I didn't use any dry ice in, but did draw down. In spite of needing three hands to hold the vac-tube, the bag, and the iron I managed to get them all to seal properly. I waited four hours after I put the dry ice in before I sealed them but now I see I've got about three that are puffier than I want them. Not anywhere close to stressing the bag, just enough that I might have a hard time getting the lid to seat tomorrow. If so I'll draw them down again and reseal. I've been using oxygen absorbers in buckets like these for years but as luck would have it I lost an entire jar full when the lid somehow came unsealed so I opted for the dry ice method. It still works fine if you can find a convenient source of dry ice (not an assured thing any more). Fortunately my local grocery started carrying it and two bucks worth was enough for all eleven buckets with enough left over that I could have down a twelfth.

Printed up a bunch of labels for all the filled jars that needed them plus what I needed for the buckets. Avery makes a weather-proof 2"x4" shipping label that holds up very well even when using an inkjet printer if you give them plenty of time to dry (they take longer than other labels). For jars I don't use them but for buckets that might sit for many years before being opened I like them.

Tomorrow I need to put all this stuff away which is going to be a project in itself.

The spring truck pool order sheet for my area came in the other day so I need to decide what we're going to get. Pudding mix for sure though I hate to pay what they're asking. We're pretty well stocked for all the basic stuff so this time around I think we're going to order a number of samples to see what there is among the offerings we haven't tried yet that we like.

How's the prep month looking for you folks?

.....Alan.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Our group walton order should arrive this month, so that will be a busy week for me. Also, we have a bean order coming in from Nebraska, again, as the coordinator - busy, busy, busy.

One greenhouse is almost up, and I am starting seeds this week. We also ordered some heritage soybean seed to keep in reserve to grow for feed. 

Other than that, I am buying flour and sugar on every trip to town, and it is the time of year when I need to order more vitamins and supplements. $$$$ Cha Ching 

Summer sewing will be underway in a week or so. 

Basically spring is a busy time of year!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Yesterday I pulled everything dated with 2008 to the upstairs, except a few things like flour, to make sure that I somehow donât overlook something and forget to use it. I donât worry about what is left downstairs because I use it all the time.
I also did some reorganizing and brought down a step ladder so I would stop wobbling on the footstool I had downstairs. Was just a matter of time before I fell!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

So far I've bought a double sided washtub setup with a wringer, and had to get some different drain tubeage from Lowe's to make it work. Also I'm in the midst of reorganizing all my foodstuffs. We moved a few months ago and everything was just tossed into cabinets, so now it's time to organize and take stock.

I also got a bucket-lid wrench and some *ahem" female products to try. If I like them I'll order more.

Next is adding to my flour and dried bean stocks....


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, our tax return/EIC (for my disabled DD) arrived Friday, so I just spent a bunch of money. Most of the stuff is on order, and will be here this month. 

A bunch of grains and legumes in 25 and 50 lb. bags from the co-op, will give us about a year's worth of basic food stuffs. We'll supplement from the garden, the goats and chickens, and the nearby river.

Several more books on survival and how-to-do-it books from Amazon.

A galvanized double washtub from Lehman's -- I already have a hand-crank wringer and two scrub boards. Also from Lehman's a boot scraper (badly needed with our heavy clay soil), a synthetic stone for my larger grain mill (Lehman's best); and a 4-qt. camping dutch oven (the kind with legs and a flanged lid to hold coals).

A scythe which will fit me (I have one that belonged to my great-grandfather, and it works, but it's too big for me). Also from the scythe company a wooden hay rake and some spare teeth for it. If we had any wood on our place I would've just built my own, but we don't have any.

Sent off my seed order, to supplement the seeds that we have left from last year. 

Got materials for a small greenhouse, and will be getting some cement blocks to make a couple of permanent raised beds on the south side of the house, in addition to the garden (good place for heat-lovers). 

There are still things we need, but my list is a lot shorter than it was!

Kathleen


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My grandma died in 2003 and grandpa finally decided to clean out the house and get rid of items he didn't need so I gave him a hand and ended up with some GREAT stuff! Bless her, grandma was a pack rat, but she had a treasure trove for sure. I ended up with a box of neat vintage fabric, a box of flour sacks in pretty prints, a cast iron meat grinder, an old washtub, a washboard, 2 dozen mason jars, a cast iron frying pan a 2 quart crock and several old bottles. We still have more to go through including the tool shed where grandpa is sure he has an old garden plow somewhere in his pile of stuff! He also gave me a gallon can of peanut butter and about 20 pounds of navy beans.

I actually had some time yesterday to clear out an area near my garage I plan to use as a shade garden and I planted some amaranthe along the fence.

Very productive weekend


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Purchased 4 boxes of 12 Oscillococcinum from Vitacost.com
They were 11.99 a box. I will have 48 doses for 50.00 with shipping. Can't beat that anywhere. My family thinks it's a miracle drug.


----------



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

Since I posted we have picked up a good, used chipper/shredder for a great price (we have lots of trees and brush here), bought a high wheel cultivator and this week we broke down and bought a new Troybuilt tiller (new engine for our old one was going to cost as much as the new tiller). So we got the old garden tilled up good and I was starting to put up rows when we got a much-needed rain. We plan to double the size of our garden this year. Several weeks ago I started quite a few seedlings that are doing well in our small greenhouse. 

Last week we filled 11 Mylar-lined buckets, added oxygen absorbers and got those sealed and stored. That was mostly wheat, rice and pasta. Bought 4 shelving units for the utility room to expand our storage for food. I now have that arranged and everything labeled with dates so I can see if something needs replacing. Saturday I canned sweet and sour pork (first try at canning pork) and I plan to do more canning this week. Normally I spend half my day in the kitchen and the other half outside in the garden or greenhouse. I continue to shop the sales for meats and produce to can or dehydrate. My DH has been blessed lately with quite a bit of overtime to pay for the new equipment and extra food items. We feel like it's all money well spent.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

sparkysarah said:


> Purchased 4 boxes of 12 Oscillococcinum from Vitacost.com
> They were 11.99 a box. I will have 48 doses for 50.00 with shipping. Can't beat that anywhere. My family thinks it's a miracle drug.


What is it for?


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I do love this thread. If it is going to be monthly can you sticky it? so we don"t have to go hunting all over for it. Thanks Vickie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Picked up three boxes of screws so I can put together some nest boxes and make some coop repairs.


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2006)

Got a special request. My Granddaughter was emailing me about our preps. My son told her we are fully prepped for many years. She said "do they have lots of honey". My son told her to email Grandpa and ask. Well I checked and we have 16 gallons of organic wildflower. She said is that enough for 14 people who like honey for many years and my wife and I said probably not. So We went honey shopping and found 30 gallons of organic clover. Got to keep the kids happy.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

the easy thing this month - just going to the LDS storehouse and bringing home a load. Hope they have a bunch in. I always go for friends too and for the families who have working moms. It is a 2 hr trip each way. I drag a couple of friends along to share the work. Dh says, "no more basics!" But I can't resist!!!!


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

sparkysarah said:


> Purchased 4 boxes of 12 Oscillococcinum from Vitacost.com
> They were 11.99 a box. I will have 48 doses for 50.00 with shipping. Can't beat that anywhere. My family thinks it's a miracle drug.


Thanks for that link, ma'am! I love that stuff. Well, as much as one can love a homeopathic remedy....


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> What is it for?


If you're good at catching symptoms, taking this at the onset of a bad cold or flu can either halt it in its tracks or make it less severe.

I've used it several times when I felt "it" coming on and had very good results.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Well last week was a biggie! Used some of our tax refund, our local stores had their case goods sale, so I stocked up on veggies and fruit, since it is still winter here in N. ID
and went to WalMart and did a major stock-up. Bought two of all our meds we would normally use and bought all the household necessities I was using up this winter and got the pantry restocked. $500.00+ later, I feel better! I used alot of my preps this winter when we had so much snow and the roads were so bad. The sun has been out this week and my snow is melting!!!!! Started most of my early veggies in the basement under grow lights this week, and got new laying chicks today!!!!! Things are getting busy on the farm, might have new piglets in the next week or so! My preps aren't complete but I feel a bit better, of course then I watch the news or go on the internet and I go back to semi-panic mode!
Toni


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I just ordered more mason jar adapters for oil lamps. Lehmans has them on sale for $1.50 each if you buy 3 or more, then you also need to order the burner ($1.95) and the chimney ($2.95?) but the reason I ordered more was I got chimneys at Kmart for $1 each!


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

This morning I used my Foodsaver Vacuum machine to seal:

34 lbs of rice 
16 lbs of pinto beans
25 lbs sugar
25 lbs flour
8 lbs oatmeal
5 lbs grits
5 lbs cornmeal

I had a busy morning...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Thus far I have spent the day packing, vac-sealing, and labeling various jars of this and that;
entertaining a sick three year old;
pulling out all of the cases of vac-sealed jars from under the kinder bed;
cleaning out the accumulated legos and other toys from my jars boxes;
finally finding the long lost and as yet never played Nintendo DST game we bought for the Kinder Major who promptly lost it before the DST machine came in;
entertaining a sick three year old;
moving the stuff rotated out of the boxes under the bed into the storage cabinets (still not done with that one yet);
running lunch to Diana and the Kinder Major who are pulling a six hour shift at a cookie booth;
buying feed and lastly;
entertaining a sick three year old.

Soon I'll make up another batch of pizza sauce, roll out the dough and make the pie as well as the weekly baking so I won't have to do it tomorrow when I'm HOPING to get some work done outside as well as having guests for supper.

Just another day in paradise.

.....Alan.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I vac-sealed rice and popcorn this week. Also started seeds - 36 tomato. 18 brussels sprouts, 2 lavender varieties, thyme. It. parsley and basil. I'm going to try using only seed this year - and then saving it.
I also reorganized the storage a little, moving paper and hygiene products upstairs so I'd have more room in the basement for food items. Bought 1000 rounds of .22 long rifle and put a little money away for a grain mill.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Bought extra on the last trip to BJ's. Have yet to put it all away. DH went yesterday and picked up coffee. He actually sees the logic in getting ahead considering things aren't so wonderful in SA. He doesn't know I plan on getting about thirteen more cans . My SIL and I each ordered 50# of organic flour through the coop. It will add to the flour I have in the freezer. Want to read more of Alan's book on storing. Still working on the seed order. I keep thinking I am all done and then decide I'm not. I tracked down more tractor tires last week to use for planters in an area where the soil is very poor. We still have the big tiller so plans to make the garden the size it was years back are still in the works. Today is a yucky, stormy day so my plans to finish preps for sap collecting are on hold. There's always something to do regardless of the weather.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I did a Sam's run yesterday. I only do this perhaps three times a year. I found it pretty dissappointing. I don't think they can beat the prices at a regular wal-mart on much. Though I lothe to shop there I have been known to do so.

I remember basmati rice at $6.00 for 20 pounds and now it is $12.00.

Things that I thought were a good buy were the 25 pounds of all purpose flour, $8.33, butter solids 4 # $6.68 yeast 2# $4.16 spaghetti 6# for $4.76.
5 -13 ounce cans of chicken breast for $11.37.

I don't think I would save money by going there on a regular basis.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

The last couple days have been busy! Did a couple of stocking-up runs - canned & dry goods - and am much happier with the level of food in the larder. Also put into long-term storage 100# of wheat, 25# of oatmeal & 15# of beans. I'm hoping we can repeat this next month with rice, corn and more beans. DH shouldn't be too hard of a sell - right after we got our new mill last month, I made him a batch of freshly-ground cornbread - I think the best I've made yet. It seemed to have a lot more oil to it, though - I'm guessing from the corn, maybe. Will try another batch in a few weeks & lower the oil content a little.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

got about 8'' yesterday 
doesen't look like we will be planting peas on good friday this year
still have 4-5' of snow on the garden

also ;Allen ,the vacume packing of the flour works great :goodjob:
thanks for the info
have a widemouth sealer on the way

any one know were to get can lids in bulk [case lot]for a reasonable price?

Doc.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I got this link from another HT
www.fillmorecontainer.com It has Ball (and generic, not any cheaper than brand name) lids for the cheapest price I could find anywhere I checked. I ordered a case of regular and wide mouth. I shared an order with my SIl and the shipping was very reasonable.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

The greenhouse is coming at the end of the week. We have seeds started and this week I am going to make another run for flour and sugar. We are expecting hens and chicks later this month. I am going to try my Pump 'n Seal this week on some jars. We tend to live fairly self-sufficiently anyway, so this is just the norm. Also, this week, DH picked up the mix mill for grinding and mixing animal feed this week. It should save a lot this year in grinding feed for the poultry, pastured pigs and rabbits.


----------



## Deena in GA (May 11, 2002)

We've been mostly concentrating on the outdoors this week. Been pulling, pulling, pulling honeysuckle out of the blueberry bushes. What a job! Also continuing to clear some brush so we can expand food production a bit. We did stop in a Walmart this past weekend when we were traveling and found they had kidney beans for $.50 a can. Since we haven't found them that cheap in quite a long time we went ahead and bought a case of them. Also picked up one of the three remaining bags of cornmeal.

Last night my 9 yo son had a dog bite/tear his ear. We spent hours at an emergency center getting it sewn back together. What does this have to do with prepping? While there he got a tetanus shot and it hit me that all need to have that protection. I don't think any of us in our family have current tetanus protection - except him now of course.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

We donât have a vacuum sealer but I have been thinking about getting one. For those of you who use one, do you feel it helps with keeping bugs out of things like flour and rice?
We have been very lucky and I keep a careful watch, but I have heard some horror stories about bug infestation and was wondering if the sealer helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, for regular use a vac-sealer is probably about the easiest way to get the job done, but there are other methods that will work. All of my refined white flour is vac-sealed in half-gallon jars. My rice though is stored in Mylar in buckets using either oxygen absorbers or dry ice since I like to buy it fifty pounds or so at a time.

Deena,

I've got some poison ivy in my blueberry patch that needs cleaning out. Wanna come help me? {laughing}

.....Alan.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

So far this month, I've re-stocked the freezer with meat (found some good deals on Chick 1/4ers, pork steaks, and ground beef), stocked up on TP, received my seed orders, and made my monthly trip to the Amish store for oats and such. 
However, my biggest deal was at the clearance aisle at Kroger---$.60 toothbrushes! I took all they had, so we're good for a couple or years, or more. So what if some of them have Spidey on them? He's cool, right?


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

recieved my book order - several self relient styled books
most of the seed orders are in
finished breaking the garden
put another 75 cans of beans up - good sale

sad side- lost over 50lbs of staples to a dog that likes sugar, flour, and rice!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Spending money on just about anything has trickled to precious little - can't spend what you simply don't have!

Priced ammo. 12ga. basic shells = 100/$21 (5 turkey shells for almost $10!  ). Seems a bit higher than I remember last. Luckily I have a few boxes of .22LR tucked back. Extra pennies will now be set aside for ammo stockpiles *sigh*. 

Got out the garden seeds today and discovered to my dismay I have no lettuce or spinach seed! Must remedy that in the next couple days and get those little buggers into the ground. Need to pick up some amaranth, too, as I want to try more "native" type plants for both greens and grain. Also got my tires ready to act as mini-coldframes for tomatoes, peppers and such.

Need ideas on how to clean out our cistern/well. Can't figure out which it actually is - I *think* it's a cistern that was built atop an underground stream/waterway. The water level does't seem to go down appreciably and stay down very long, so :shrug:. The surface has basic icky stuff that can be skimmed but the opening is around 2ft wide so I can't figure out how to try and dredge a hundred years worth of sediment. Or do I even need to worry about it? It's scheduled to be our emergency water source, so it'd be nice for it to be as clean as possible.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Had to go to the drugstore today to pick up some prescriptions and while I was there I stocked up on some over-the-counter meds that were on sale and some shampoo.
Also grabbed some candy on sale, but honestly donât think it will ever make it downstairs! lol


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Got my greenhouse set up and put the tomatoes and peppers I had started in there. Bought blackberry, raspberry, and blueberry bushes. Also bought some grape vines and strawberry plants. Planted my onion bulbs. Got my baby chickens. Someone gave us some carrots and cabbage, so I made up saurkraut and canned carrots.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had to go to town on Monday, got 25#sugar & 50# flour on sale, also a few other things. Went to town today and hit more sales, coffee, crackers and a few other things, the pantry shelves in the basement are looking good. I used to think I had them full but now since I have gotten SERIOUS about filling them, they really hold alot. Made a list of what else I need to finish filling them. I have OC tendencies, want them all full in order (breakfast, lunch & dinner) with labels facing forward. I know crazy!!!!!! Veggie seedlings up, under the lights. Planted cold frames this last weekend with lettuce, spinach & radishes. Hopefully I will have piglets this weekend!!!!
Toni


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

At B.J.'s Warehouse we added: 10 pounds of sugar to the twenty-five pounds we have; 1 large can of coffee; a 5 liter jug of Canola Oil and 10 pounds of flour. 

My mail order prescription drugs came in today.

I'll do more shopping tomorrow at another store.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Ordered new Prep books and goat books root cellaring. 
Bought nre vacum sealer been playing with that 
recieved finally eggs from waltons
vacum sealed 25lbs assorted sugars
looked for land to relocate to warmer climate 
put down injured duck
Went thru seed and organized for planting found that 1/2 my seed was hybrid.
spoke to 1 friend about storing food and her remark was "Not to go there" same response when bird flu is brought up.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Yipee finally got the seed order done!. It was the last of three parts. It also was the largest order I have ever placed. Many different veggies, should last from two to five years for most. Will need to get some seed potatoes later when they come out for sale.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

As a side note, whenever someone says something like "not to go there", it burns me. If I listen to a friend when I may not agree with the topic, it doesn't hurt and I might even learn something. Just like when I read people's posts here. If that person can't reciprocate, I begin to spend less and less time with them.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I used to have a problem with the term sheeple, but as I watch this economy go to heck, because of all of those credit card idiots, when me and dh made good decisions not to use one. When we made sure we bought only what we could pay or save for. Now I am beginging to see how it applies.
But in the same situation i don't see every who comes to this board being tough right off the bat, so it might be good to soften up a bit. After all if they stick around for awhile they may prep and not need to come looking for your stuff. i would protect my stuff, but I know I would rather not have too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's softened up in this forum a great deal in the past couple of years, but the tough are here also.

I just hope we can make it less scarey to read and post here, because there are many types of Survival, and an incredible number of possible Emergencies to be prepared for.

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, there are many things to deal with in this world and while I've needed my preps more than once or twice, I've not seen a mutant zombie biker yet. LOL I tell you tho, knowing we won't go hungry while the food prices and our income are getting back in sync, sure is comforting. We may be eating more beans and rice and less chocolate, but we will eat.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Been down with the flu and not much prepping so far this month. The OTC medicines I stocked sure came in handy.

Greenhouse should be ready by the weekend and I'll be sowing my peppers and cabbage. 

Maggie


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I went to a case lot sell and got 24 green beans, 24 corn, 12 peas, 6 big cans each of peaches and pears, 12 cans applesauce, 2 ketchup, 6 apple juice and two boxes crackers.

Hey Ernie....I bought this at the only locally owned and operated grocery store in Sheridan. I'm going to watch there sales and see if I save money in the long run buying only from them. I was shocked at what they have in there. It's called Warehouse Market. It has a little bit of a warehouse feel. You can buy everything by the case or the can. They have a section of bulk and dried foods (I can probably avoid ordering online). Dried Green Bell Peppers, bulk spices, dried potatoes in all forms. They have half a row of stuff just for canning....cool. (not that I'm canning yet). It's like the homesteaders grocery store. Aren't you proud?!

SARAH


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Finally got a warm still day and got the plastic back on the greenhouse....started all the tomatoes,peppers,onions, cole crops and lots of flowers,too! DH got the purposed wheat field worked up; soil just perfect dryness to work with the Kubota and roto-vator. Didn't wanna go too deep as plenty of weed seeds lurking! Worked on cleaning up all the raised beds,weeded thru the herbs that are starting to wake up. Finished the orchard pruning...just barely showing pink but supposed to be chilly and wet next week....ok as everything was out much too early last year and we go zapped with hard freeze and lost all fruit. We can wait! Not much money for buying anything but the garden is a most important part of our preparation so we give alot of time/effort to it. DEE


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

My order from Emergency Essentials (my first) came in yesterday. I got a nice 352 piece first aid kit and one pack of Potassium Iodide. I'm so excited to have these....so excited.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I got an order in that I had placed from Lehmanâs. One thing I did order was a battery operated fan. I actually have a larger one that operates on batteries, but this one caught my attention because it will go for about 300 hours on batteries, whereas the other one I have will only go for a short time. You can stick it right in the window too, where as the other one is larger, but would work great for helping cool things down when people are sleeping. (Donât know about your family, but mine hates sleeping when they are too hot)
Since I have a daughter who has asthma and we live in the south, I just wanted to have a bit of a backup plan in case the power went out in the hottest part of summer.
Eventually I am planning on getting a generator, but for now, baby steps help a lot. 
And of course, I always keep a good supply of batteries on hand.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

the wide mouth sealer came this week 

got 50# of bread flour packed in half gallon jars

ds1 and his wife visited today got them restocked on reloading supplies


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

Over the last 6 months or so, I've been picking up 25-50 pound bags of legumes, grains, dried milk, and sugar on every trip to Bob's Red Mill (I love shopping there!) and Cash & Carry. I had/have these piled in a corner. I started tackling these today and put about 50% of that supply in buckets. I just calculated that caloric value of those foods. 

I'm stunned - and happy. I now have 1,601,000 MORE calories in long term storage. :clap: And like I said, that's only about 50% of the stuff that needs to be put up.

Oh. And now I need to figure out where to put 30 more buckets. :help:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm canning up some beans I bought last trip to the salvage store. I got 17 pounds of pintos for $6.80. That cans up to 5 batches of 7 jars, or 35 quart jars. It will come out to about 30 cents a qt. (ETA, that includes the lid.) I had to quit buying commercially canned beans when my daughter had a reaction to something in them. I suspect there was gluten hidden in there somewhere. She has never reacted to the home canned beans.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

This morning I purchased and vacuum sealed:

20 lbs rice
20 lbs pinto
25 lbs bread flour
25 lbs whole wheat flour
6 lbs elbow macaroni
4 lbs thin spaghetti
84 oz old fashioned oatmeal

Love my Foodsaver!


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

This week has been a good week prep wise. I have not been able to do much for the last two months either due to snow or the family being sick. So it was nice to be able to get out and get a lot done. 

1. Got seed order

2. Received some homeschool books/materials to put away for future years. I have been trying to prep for grades 1-8 in various learning styles without spending too much money. I do have some older things already too, but I want the basic years done first. 

3. Took a trip to Costco and bought beans(dry and canned), rice, spices, inst. potatoes, pasta, canned fruit, cocoa, hot chocolate, dried fruit and disposable diapers for the next few sizes(even though we use cloth at home). 

4. went to a grocery store that had canned veggies and those nasty canned ravioli(dh loves them) on sale. Got the limit of twenty veggies and 15 pasta meals. 

5. Got stocked up on toothbrushes for the next two years. We just took the last one out from my stock up a year and a half ago. 

6. Stocked up on some over the counter meds and lots of bandaids. With a four year old in the house we go through LOTS and LOTS of them. I would rather use a 5 cent bandaid than listen to her whine about her owwie for hours. 

7. I have been going through all our boxed up clothing and sorting according to size. I have kept the best of it and the most durable. Things that need special care are being given away or turned in for credit at a local children's thrift store. I have kept one special/fancy outfit per size. The rest will go toward getting credit at the thrift store for more practical clothing. I am trying to have 5 sizes bigger than what we need put away. 

8. Waiting for my Amazon order of a few prep books that I have checked out from the library multiple times and finally decided I just needed my own copies. 

9. Been watching sales and have been putting away gifts for the kids and some odds and ends for others. I want to be prepared for having to use what income we have for essentials like fuel, electricity, taxes and such. 

10. Been working on the garden and tree plans. Planting has to wait until all the darn snow is gone. 

hmmmmmm... I wonder why I have had insomnia badly.  Too many things going through my brain. I am not panicking or am frightened. God will care for us no matter what. I am just trying to do my part to keep my family cared for and safe.

Another thought. How come everyone else can write what they did so succinctly and I am always running on and on when I post? :shrug:


----------



## InfantryNCO (Feb 10, 2008)

Not a bad week. Managed to get 15 tomato, 9 jalapeno, 9 cucumber, 9 cabbage, and 3 strawberry plants planted. Oh, and 3 bell peppers. Not too bad considering we're leasing here and don't own the land. Now, when I retire back to our place in TX in May or June '09, I'm gonna have a half-acre set aside for the garden.

Last season I only planted two tomatoes and the dang things grew to 11.5 feet tall! I had to stake them with 2x4x12's that I ripped to 2x2.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Today we bought an apple tree, a peach tree, raspberry, blueberry blackberry plant adn a grape vine. And one strawberry plant...
Planted onion sets this morning. Set out broccoli plants the other day.
Plan to repot the citrus trees tomorrow.

Shelly


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I did order some rabbiteye blueberry plants. Had a hard time finding them and finally did on Ebay, so am looking forward to getting those in.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I visit the Jamesport Missouri Amish store about once a year. This year the flour has doubled in price.

I love their high gluten unbleached bread flour. They had some older bags for 50 cents a pound and the newer for 95 cents a pound. I bought 100 pounds of the 50 cent flour. I will freeze it and vacume seal it.

I got some lechthin, sea salt, yeast, oatmeal, 9 grain mix, and 1/3 pound of peppermint tea. 

I was given a bunch of old bath towels. I decided to cut them in thirds and put them in a basket in the kitchen. I will try to get the family to use these instead of paper towels, I am very stingy with the paper towels, I hide them and you better have a very good reason to ask for one (lol). I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Been kinda slow on the prepping front this last week or so. Busy with other things.

I did pick up some tools at Lowes yesterday though as a part of working on the latest chicken tractor. It's nearly done, hope to move the birds in this coming weekend because they are going to bust out of that brooder soon if I don't! Ninety nine dollars for tools and hardware and I could have put it all into one shopping bag without breaking the bag.

Sigh...

.....Alan.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Yesterday I got my entire veggie garden planted YAY! I have been growing the seeds in my house and eventually turned my entire front porch into a mini greenhouse by enclosing it in clear plastic sheeting but now everything is in the ground  

I also have several pots of patio variety veggies and a kiddie pool is filled with tomatoes and lettuce. The amaranthe I planted two weeks ago is growing fast, my herbs are starting to fill in and my new herb shipment will be here any day now.

My first aid/medicine stock is growing, still have some things I want to add. I found some cold medicines marked down 50% at the local pharmacy along with some mark huge mark downs on rubbing alcohol and epsom salt.

I found some great sales this week at the grocery stores and stocked up on sugar, rice, fish, pork and chicken. I have been reading some canning books and thinking about trying to can some chicken in broth and maybe some of that pork too, haven't gotten brave enough to tackle it yet but I'm reading up on it!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

So far this month, I have packed and sealed, in mylar and buckets, 50# of sugar, 50# of unbleached AP flour, and 200# of rice. I have a bunch of dried beans of various types yet to do, and about 80# of various pastas.

Last Friday I planted peas in the garden..... today it snowed! LOL Glad peas are the hardy little buggers they are!

Went to Sam's club Saturday and got a bunch of stuff that I can't get at a good price anywhere else here.

Kitty


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got a deal of Ebay yesterday...10-1# pkgs. SAF yeast for $30. Our local grocery store used to carry it but the new owners aren't as co-operative with people asking for special orders. Will tuck away in the freezer and be set for a good long time. Still had Gold Medal flour 2/$3 at the other local grocery so stoped and stocked up for day-to-day usage. 
Everything coming up in the greenhouse even with the week of clouds,cold and 9.4" of rain in the last two days! Sun supposed to be come out the next couple of days. Hoping the early potatoes/peas I planted didn't drown. Time will tell. The rhubard I grew from seed last year is up,yipee. Glad we got our acre for the wheat worked up before the rains started. It is on high,well-drained ground. DEE


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Mutti-- I have to ask, what kind of wheat are you going to grow? The reason I am asking is I have only seen winter wheat grow in Missouri and that is planted in the late fall ( I think).
My grand son wants to grow some wheat and if we can plant some now that would be great. I live in north west arkansas.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We got 100# Organic hard red spring wheat from Johnny's Seeds...can't remember the exact name but a variety developed up North...you can check up on the johnny's website. Shipping cost as much as the wheat,arrrgh but we do have a long enough growing season here and the oldtimers tell us they used to grow spring wheat so we're gonna give it a try. Neighbor has small combine. Supposed to get in as early as possible...had the land worked up last week but this 9.8" of rain we got will be slowing down planting for sure!!!! Just planting an acre so will whirlybird it on; got good stands of pasture doing it this way. Pretty usual to have dry falls so harvesting,hopefully,won't be a problem. An experiment. Alot of winter wheat grown around here for the beef producers to graze but don't generally see anyone combining it. Not a single seed company for 100 miles had spring wheat or could quote a fall wheat price; market too crazy. DEE


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I ordered a case of 6 grain cereal, a case of morning moo, and a case of powdered eggs, all in long-term storage packed #10 cans. I try to add things in reasonable amounts on a regular basis, it makes the financial bite less painful. The biggest issue is trying to balance out long-term storage with the pantry purchases, because that is also a part of our preps. We are just more able to rotate through the pantry items on a regular basis, so keeping it stocked at a comfortable level is a little more difficult. It is so much easier to see the longer term stores accumulate, since it isn't constantly being used!

Also, my husband doesn't go through them and rummage around messing up my stocking system like he does with the pantry every time he wants to make himself something but can't make up his mind what he wants! *sigh* And they say women are the ones who get cravings...I guess none of them ever met my husband.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

So far this month..... 
Bought our first guns (finally after some false starts). Mossberg 12gauge, Ruger 10/22, bunch of ammo. (figure the gov't already knows all about it with all the paperwork I had to sign for MI)
Another 25lbs of rice
Several pounds of black & pinto beans (yes we enjoy eating those and rice on a regular basis)
20 more lbs of flour
5lbs of baking soda
Another large jar of yeast (forget how big)
Various canned goods
Bunch more candles (and extra wax, wicks)
Think I mentioned last month our All American Canner 921
(currently investigating grain mills and a Big Berkely)
Still so much more to do, but happy with what we've done so far this month 
Y'all have been an awesome source of knowledge!!


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Expanded the labour pool. Little helper #4, Aaron, was born Tuesday night. 7lbs 0.5 oz.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

DaleK

Congrats on the little one. Did you order him on a web site or were you able to purchase him locally? (smile)

Give him a kiss for me and tell him he is one blessed little one.

ar


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

been to waltons twice this month grains have DBL'D in price, BUT was able to save a BUNCH of money in the scratch dent area (Half or more) on #10 cans bought 16 of em. bought a vac sealer playing with that. bought 400 lbs of grain and have been experimenting on dehydrating tomato sauce and spaghetti sauce- Both come out a little hard even time in food processor doesnt break up some of the chunks they are small lil bigger than red pepper flakes, and it is hard to rehydrate but tastes ALMOST the same. was able to get 8 spaghetti cans dehydrated into just over a pint gar  lots more room now. Dreaming of gardens and warm sunny places snowed this am AGAIN . pfttttttt


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

DaleK said:


> Expanded the labour pool. Little helper #4, Aaron, was born Tuesday night. 7lbs 0.5 oz.


Congratulations! Hope all are doing well.

Angie


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

I had a load of topsoil dropped off last week to fill the 4 10'x4' raised beds that I built. Used the tractor to fill them up. The rain we got help settle the dirt. Had about 4 yds of dirt left over- may make some potato hills. Put to gether a rain barrel. Going to start some seeds this week inside. Put up 4 jars of tomato sauce.


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

DaleK Congratulations on the birth of your son. Babies are such a blessing. 

It snowed during the night here again. I am quite tired of it. Especially with so many getting garden spots ready and we are still walking on a foot and a half of snow. 

Managed to find a bunch of our normal canned food items on sale. The spaghetti sauce we like was at its lowest in over 6 months. I was quite surprised. 

Sealed several jars of types of beans we don't use as often. Sealed a few jars of Xylitol. I use it in my tea and on my oatmeal instead of sugar. It is natural and tastes just like sugar. MUCH better for you than Splenda.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness Dale! Congrats on your new arrival!  Got any pictures to share with us? 

With all the talk about rice lately, I did get some more and just need to put it away. I am also checking out my inventory and adding preps to my spring cleaning list (like checking the mantles on the lanterns, cleaning sleeping bags which are long over do and wellâ¦ You know the drill. Lol)


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

This month was good for us. We were able to buy a large supply of some of our staples and we're getting buckets to store the supplies in. I'm planning on ordering mylar bags and O2 absorbers after the long weekend.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, we filled in one more ***** in the wall - bought a shotgun today - Yaaay! I feel so much safer having a gun in the house. I know that's got to sound awfully squirrelly to some folks, but my dad was a gun collector, and I always felt safe at home growing up. We found a good deal on a 20 Ga Winchester 140 (looks like a cheaper version of the 1400).


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

No pictures yet, everybody's fine. He's going to be a little disturber like his brother, already caused a hospital-wide security alert when he kicked his HUGS transponder off inside his sleeper. Nurses came running, trying to find out why it wasn't showing up any longer. Apparently if it would have taken them a little longer to find it, the elevators would have locked down in the whole building.

His brother managed to lockdown the elevators when he was born. Guess we must be slipping.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

If anyone is wanting to plant small patches of wheat, go to your local feed/seed dealer. It will be much cheaper than Johnny's. Look for hard red spring wheat which will have less of a chance to sprout if the weather is damp around harvest time. Just make sure to ask for untreated seed. Local farmers are also seed dealers and you should be able to purchase several bags from them if you inquire.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Purchased 20 pounds long grain rice $9.48
Also bought a container of iodized salt & 12 packets tuna.
I couldn't believe it...I bought a 1/2 ? gallon of canola oil. I paid 1.88 last time...today? $2.98. I was shocked...I guess that was my first case of sticker shock. I feel better getting the rice today. We don't eat much but it is a good storage prep as it practically lasts forever.

I also got a gallon of bleach. I have been filling 2-Liter soda bottles with water. So I need a way to disinfect, and it sounds like I should be putting a couple of drops in with the water.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Purchased 70 lbs of assorted flours, 3 lbs honey, veg oil, and vital gluten this morning. 

Cleaned two dozen pint mason jars to store the flour in. (ran out of quart jars, oops)

I will be spending the afternoon vac sealing flour in jars.

A little bit here, a little bit there, it all adds up after a while.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

When you say "vac sealing" to you have one of those plastic foodsaver tops on each jar? Those are so expensive I'd rather use the vac seal bags or a mylar bag. Or are you doing something different?


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I had posted way back at the beginning of this thread about the orders I made with my tax return money -- almost all of that stuff has arrived, all but some seed potatoes, I think. I'm very pleased with my custom scythe from Scythe Supply -- it's the right size for me, and lighter than the antique I'd been using. 

I got chicks, some White Leghorns, Ameraucanas, and Silkies, and will be getting a few more White Leghorns and Ameraucanas in April. The 'old' hens are laying again, so we've got eggs. I need to fix the chicken tractors (my wether got loose and walked on them), and get the hens back into them, but I know the egg production will drop off when I do that, sigh.

The snow is going off, and it's time to get some things started for the garden, so that's what I'll be doing in a little bit. Also have to put away the co-op order that I picked up yesterday, and set up our tiny 'greenhouse' and the cold frame. Then my next project is to figure out where I can put some rabbit cages and get those built.

Kathleen


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> When you say "vac sealing" to you have one of those plastic foodsaver tops on each jar? Those are so expensive I'd rather use the vac seal bags or a mylar bag. Or are you doing something different?


FoodSaver/Tilia makes a jar sealer for both regular and wide mouth mason jars. You simply put the seal on the jar (but not the ring) and the jar sealer fits over the top of it, and a tube runs to the vacuum sealer. It sucks the air out of the jar and the rubber seal on the canning lid stays put, so it's VERY economical to do this, versus using the bags. No special lids (Foodsaver) required.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

Those jar sealers are on my 'wish list' at Amazon - storing in FoodSavr bags is pricey. Maybe next month I'll be able to make an order.

My accomplishment for today was making granola from scratch for the first time. The granola is going to be eaten this week, but I am trying to learn useful skills as another form of prepping.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

CJ said:


> FoodSaver/Tilia makes a jar sealer for both regular and wide mouth mason jars. You simply put the seal on the jar (but not the ring) and the jar sealer fits over the top of it, and a tube runs to the vacuum sealer. It sucks the air out of the jar and the rubber seal on the canning lid stays put, so it's VERY economical to do this, versus using the bags. No special lids (Foodsaver) required.


Ahhh! I get it! I thought the jar sealer was left on each jar, meaning I'd have to buy lots of them. I got one free with my Foodsaver, but hadn't tried to use it yet. I have very few canning jars, but I'm working on getting more.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Found Freeze Dried garlic at my small grocery store yesterday. It's a little pricey, at $4 a normal spice bottle, but I thought it was a nice hedge against my garlic not growing.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

The old Dutch had a sell on green beens, canned corn and creamed style corn, turnip greens, sweet peas, and one other thing I can't remember on sale for 3 cans for a dollar with a 12 can limit per customer, so a friend, my DW, DD, and myself got the limit and came home. 
That was 24 cases of veggies for a grand total of $100.32.. 
After we got home there was a second add in the paper for #10 cans of peaches and apples for 3 for $5 with the same 12 can limit. That was two cases of each per person, because the #10 cans were 6 to a case. Back to old Dutch, LOL. I didn't have the money for the limit so we only got 4 cases of each. $41.80
You should see the living room. I guess it's time to build those shelves in the basement. 
I still need a place to buy #10 cans of potato granuals (Spelling???) . I have a couple from Sysco about a year ago and still haven't found them. They are the best instant potatoes I have ever tasted. 

Dennis


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Placed an order with Azures this week, more wheat flour (we'll see if I get it) detergent 10 boxes of canning lids and deodorant. I'm stocking up as much as I can afford while I still have some tax refund money. Had weaner pigs this week, 5 will get sold, and 2 for my kids for fair. Can't wait till the 10 butcher hogs go next month, I will then get paid!!! Yea!!!! Will probably get a steer for us and maybe some for customers??? we'll see what the price is! 
Toni


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

PIcked up our bulk order yesterday and vacuum packed the beans into 4cp bags. We are waiting for the bagsm buckets, and O2 tablets to get here to put away the grains. Haven't decided how to store the salt yet but I suspect it will get vacuum packed and stored in a bin.

We also bought some stackable 18 liter bins with hinged lids. They will work great for keeping the smaller bags of stock stored away from rodents and water. Once we get everything packed we will set up the bins in the basement and move bagged stock into them.

Talked with DH today about the can rotator from another thread. He thinks it sounds like a great way to save some space. Now we just have to decide where it will go and when we can build it.


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

I am with you kitaye, we want one of those can storage shelves as well!! I purchased two 12 packs of Scott tissue over the weekend. The local CVS had them on sale and I had coupons to boot! Went to the local grocery store and stocked up on the hams that were on sale, got two of them, gonna can them when I get a chance, putting them in the freezer for now. Got several cans of veggies that were on sale, a 5 lb bag of pintos and some smaller bags of kidney and lentil beans. The other local grocery store just ran new adds that started today and I have been checking them out to see what I want to purchase. I need to get more sugar, flour and spices as well. That trip will be for later this week.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

sparkysarah said:


> Purchased 20 pounds long grain rice $9.48
> Also bought a container of iodized salt & 12 packets tuna.
> I couldn't believe it...I bought a 1/2 ? gallon of canola oil. I paid 1.88 last time...today? $2.98. I was shocked...I guess that was my first case of sticker shock. I feel better getting the rice today. We don't eat much but it is a good storage prep as it practically lasts forever.
> 
> I also got a gallon of bleach. I have been filling 2-Liter soda bottles with water. So I need a way to disinfect, and it sounds like I should be putting a couple of drops in with the water.


Thanks for that great idea on the 2liter bottles! DUH! LOL I just called my mom and told her not to throw any of her bottles away cause I wanted them


----------



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought wheat for my chickens last fall from a neighbor for $6 a bushel. He sent the rest of his wheat out yesterday to sell to an elevator. He told DH and I that we could come over and clean out the granary. We took all the empty 55 gallon drums and barrels and trash cans we had over today and got over half a ton of wheat for free!

Mary


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Every time I read this thread, I see how far I truly have to go. I wonder some days if there is enough time left to do all I need to. Thanks so much for keeping me on track. I don't post in this forum much, but I sure do read alot. I'm learning so much from you all. 

As for my preps this month? Purchased a 20 lb propane tank for back up use on the stove. (we own the regulator)

Built 2 veggie beds out of an old entertainment center I no longer needed.

Repurposed the wood from several dresser drawers to make small flower planters. 

Found an excellent supplier for some of the basic stuff-canners, food saver, etc. Way better prices than walmart or ebay, and within walking distance.

Discovered an easy way to save $300 dollars this year-decided to grow out my hair and stop getting it cut every 6 weeks. I can trim my own ends and bangs quite well. I can also learn to live with a pony tail. (makes me look about 12)

Drained and rinsed my hot water heater. Cleaned off the heating elements. It's 2 years old this year and I want another 18 years out of it.

Re-routed and insulated the plumbing for the laundry room-no frozen drain pipes next year!

E-mailed the boro council asking for written permission to raise hens for eggs. We're zoned ag here, but management refuses to allow it, even though the owner said I can.

Appropriated my son's enormous army duffel to (finally) set up a bob for the car. Hubby thought I was crazy till he lost his jumper cables! Now there will be emergency supplies where he can get right at them. It's big enough to hold car parts, a manual, a blanket, extra clothes,a rain poncho, an e-tool, and still put 3 or 4 days worth of food in there. 
That makes me feel more secure about a break down. Next time the serpentine belt goes, there will be an extra in the trunk! (I can, and have, change it myelf)


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

I got an email from a friend (who is also my tenant, and a member of my prep group) yesterday saying that she could get maple syrup at a good discount price from a guy at work. So I ordered 3 gallons, which is a little over a year's supply for us. It's probably last year's run, but I don't mind since I've never had a can go bad on me. And with any luck, this time next year we'll be making our own.


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

It's garden go-time! Everything has sprouted and come up nicely in the make-shift greenhouse, so now it's time to get it all in the ground. After that, we're going to start round two of plantings, then round three and so on. In the past, our garden has always been seasonal at best. This time, I want it to produce continually.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Note...the #10 cans of instant potatoes at www.beprepared.com are excellent...taste real and my DH will even eat them and he loathes instant since that's all his mom ever made along with the hot dogs and beans!!! DEE who also says the instant potatoes at Dollar General that say 100% Idaho potatoes are good,too but you'd have to repackage them yourself.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Put vertical frame netting on my raised bed garden. Planted seeds on March 2 and all varieties of veggies are growing.

It never ceases to amaze me how climbing plants (peas) find the netting and start their climb to the sun.

Very cool!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I will be getting my last 50 pounds of cream of wheat and 20 pounds of rice vacuum sealed today. I might go back and vacuum seal the rice and beans I have in my two buckets as we aren't eating as much as I'd like so I want them to stay "preserved" until it is eaten.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I found some 10Â¢ seed packages and bought a bunch. I've also gone thru all my seeds and organized (!) them in boxes with labels. Made a list of seeds I want to purchase. I've got two of last year's sweet potatoes in water and they are going gangbusters so I will have a lot of sets for the garden. I've also planted melons, cabbage and cucumbers and put in the kitchen window where hopefully I will remember to water them regularly. 

I also bought more canning lids. I've done two major shopping trips to Aldis ($150.00), purchased clothing 60% to 90% off for next winter, restocked OTC meds, purchased bulk popcorn, popcorn seasoning and yeast from restaurant supply place, bought Britta filters for the next year, bleach, TP, tissues. Still on my list are more towels & wash cloths & shoes. I bought some in January but dh says we need more.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bought 3 more cases of canning jars, talked to my Mom about doing a bulk food order for the family.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Bought two more cases canning jars...do this each payday. We got the spring wheat planted yesterday and rain predicted all weekend so this is good news! Several hundred onion plants in and the peas are up. Everything doing great in the greenhouse,rhubarb up,green tips on most of the fruit trees. Got our 8 new apple trees planted...2 each Wolf River, Bonnie Best, Gala and Honeycrisp. Join Arkansas Blacks,Spys,Lodi,Granny Smith,Red and Yellow Delicious plus pears,plums,peaches...now the prayers go up for no killing frost this year. We like to make our applesauce out of 4-5 kinds of apples; so much tastier and requires little sweetening at all. Which reminds me I really need to get more spices like cinammon. DEE


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Got the walton feed order off.


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

Stumbled across a dry bean sale at the local grocery store this week. Picked up 10 bags (the limit allowed) and put them in the freezer. Going back tonight to see if I can nab another ten bags. Of interest, as I was standing in line to check out with my arm load of beans, I looked around at what others were buying: mostly box after box of pre-packaged prepared foods. I only saw one customer out of maybe 25 that even had some fresh fruit and veggies in their basket.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I did an aldi's run today. 

I like frozen corn, but got some canned corn to use in my cuban rice recipe.
It contains black beans, rice, corn , onions, cilantro and chili powder.

It can be served as a main course and completely out of stored supplies.

Since I can't grow tomatoes worth a darn, I buy a case of tomatoes every month, these are my staple in cooking. 

Their butter was $1.89 a pound and I got some but hope to have fresh butter really soon. ( I have spoken to the cow about this many times lately).

I added some apple juice and grape juice. We use both of these for different illnesses. Sounds funny, but for some reason they work.

Their sugar was 5 pounds for $1.55. I thought that was good and their honey was $3.39 for 24 ounces. Last year it was $2.39. What a difference a year makes. I am still looking for a place to get some bulk honey.

I find that I am at the place where I am replenishing my stocks and not adding any extra. Our family is growing smaller and the married kids are now doing their own stocking. That works for me.

ar


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

We salvaged some materials from SO's job site. It is amazing what construction crews throw away! He is a metal framing/sheet rock hanger. This week we got about 5 pieces each of 10ft long 20 gauge steel beams and the track. All with his bosses permission of course. We will use these to build our chicken coop. Also a few months ago we got 10 pieces of plywood that are 8x2 each. These will also be used. We moved onto this new property March 1st. It is 10 acres with a modular. The guy who lived here before left a whole lot of stuff that he considered junk. We salvaged scrap lumber, 2 bags of concrete mix, a computer chair, long poles that we will use for something... not sure yet, plumbing pipes and other various odd usable scrap building materials we gleened off of his throw away pile. The un-usable stuff goes to the various piles of "we can sell this for metal scrap" the dump if it is not worthy of anything else. We got the garden plot started. 
I chopped the broccoli, cabbage and brussel sprout plants this week. Scouted the onion patch to see what onions had come up. Hand watered all the plants with King Neptune fertilizer mix. Was disappointed at the beginning of the week with the onion patch. I planted a row each of white and yellow onions. I only found 13 white onions with green sticking out at the beginning of the week.... walked out there today and I have 34 white onions up and 13 yellow onions. I guess the yellow just take longer. The broccoli cabbage and sprouts all have new growth on the plants. We need to get the rest of the ground tilled up and planted. Our seeds we started (various tomatoes, peppers, cukes) have not produced anything yet. We might have to reseed them. I will give them another week but that is all I am going to push it. Have to go this weekend and buy more salt for the water softener. I need to try to locate that in bulk if I can. I got those left over hams at the Easter sale that I need to can but I have not gotten around to it. Canning jars are running low I need to find some more. Thats about it for now.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My best prep is my dd finally got it and is prepping. Kindergarten level but prepping all the same. She asked my what she should prep so I told her beans & rice along with herbs & spices to make them taste good, canned veggies & fruit for a start.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Bought a brand new rototiller today.....on sale, saved over $300 on that particular model. Told hubby when the last wreck of a 'tiller died I did not want anymore used pieces of crap that die after one season! It was more than I wanted to spend, but has a good warranty AND they service/repair at the purchase site!!!

It is really going to help in the garden enlargement project!

I am selling eggs again, too, so my girls are earning their keep!

Kitty


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Took classes today on culinary herbs, organic gardening, organic pest control, composting, crop rotation, companion planting and bulbs. I consider this prepping as it will help my gardening results this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Made a Sams run this morning, mostly for refrigerated stuff, but I did pick up some cannned goods and some more olive oil. Friday I stopped by a local grocery for a few more cans of the B&M brown bread that we like to have with beanie-weenies. It was on sale for less than two bucks a can. If it's still on sale come Monday I'll get another half-dozen cans. 

I FINALLY got the chicken tractor finished. I was running out of tricks to keep the birds from going crazy in the brooder. I moved half of them last night. If nothing has figured a way to penetrate the defenses come Monday I'll move the other half then. This is my third one of this basic design so I'm pretty certain nothing is going to get in, but I'm very risk adverse so I only move the birds a half at a time.

The Kinder Major's spring break is next week and I'lm contemplating a trip to the Penzeys Spices store in Jacksonville going either to or from St. Augustine to see the Castillo.

.....Alan.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

Today we went to Costco and picked up aluminum foil and extra oats. Checked on wheat prices too, out of curiosity. The bills keep on coming, so I'm feeling limited in what I can add to our stores. Costco has coupons later this week, so I'm going to stock up on vitamins, and maybe some other non-food items. Also made sure the gas tank was full.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Got an order off to Honeyville ($5.95 shipping no matter how big the order). They still have wheat and so I got 100 lbs. (wish I could have afforded to get more); barley; cream of wheat; and oatmeal; plus some more oxygen absorbers (100 for $7).

Planted peas, snap peas, snow peas 2 weeks ago and the peas are beginning to come up. I just love seeing the first seeds of the season coming through. Planted spinach today.

Got butter at Walmart last week for $1.50 a pound. I got 15 boxes and put in the freezer. I'll can them in the next week or so.

Picked up some coffee, b-b-q sauce, salt, powdered milk, ketchup, and sugar at Super Dollar to store.

Got some chicken breasts for .98 pound (I bought 20 lbs.) and cut the meat off for boneless breasts. Then cooked the bones downs for stock and canned it. Ended up getting enough meat off the bones to make chicken salad for dinner, plus enough to freeze to make a casserole later.

Got chicken legs and thighs for .29 pound (I bought 20 lbs) to can whole. I can them with no added water or broth. Just pop in jars, seal, and process in pressure canner. It makes it's own juice and fills and jar. The bones are so tender that you can feed them to the dogs with no worry of splintered bones.

After canning the legs and thighs, I thought to myself, "what an idiot"!!:doh: For .29 a pound, why in the heck didn't I get a bunch more since we'll probably never see that price again....ahhhhh! :grit:

I have beans I've been trying to get to to can (pintos, great northern, and black beans). I've got to get that done this week.

I've some how gotten all out of whack with my storage inventory! I guess I kept putting things in the storage closet with the intentions of entering in "the book"; only to forget to do so. I'm going to see I can get DH to re-do the inventory and maybe dust off some of the items that have been stored for a while.

Keep wondering when I'll get around to spring cleaning! I'm so busy with the stocking plans.


----------



## InfantryNCO (Feb 10, 2008)

Karen said:


> Got butter at Walmart last week for $1.50 a pound. I got 15 boxes and put in the freezer. I'll can them in the next week or so.


At what pressure and for how long do you process the butter?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Pressure or water bath not required. Here's how I do it and I think there was a recent post in this forum of doing it the same way:
http://www.endtimesreport.com/canning_butter.html


----------



## InfantryNCO (Feb 10, 2008)

Karen said:


> *Pressure or water bath not required.* Here's how I do it and I think there was a recent post in this forum of doing it the same way:
> http://www.endtimesreport.com/canning_butter.html


I was afraid of that. I realize I'm the "new guy" to this forum, but I am certainly not new to this lifestyle.

Your method is risky for botulism and should state as much in your post, as others may look to you as a subject matter expert since you are a moderator and take your word as gospel. 

http://www.curevents.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27897 (reference post #8)

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/questions/FAQ_canning.html#33

http://www.co.utah.ut.us/apps/WebLink/Dept/EXTEN/JanFeb08.pdf (pages 7 and 8)

This method has a higher than normal inherent risk of not killing all Clostridium botulinum spores (botulism).


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

It's the most wonderful time of the year....

One of our seed dealers called this morning, seed might start arriving late this week. Which means I need to clean out my workshop to find room for it. Workshop's an old 2.5 car garage. So sorted out all the tools, pulled all the tools out of the tractors and other barns to see what I need, sorted all the spare nails and other hardware. Need more 9/16" and 3/4" wrenches and large vise grips, same as every spring.

So all the tool chests and everything else is back against the walls, hoping I can get all the seed in and still have room to get around the outside but we've never had this much seed coming before, might have to find more room in another building.


----------

